# 2 Ported Kove Armageddon U2 15's VS 4 Sealed L7 15's



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

What would be Louder in the Trunk of an Altima? This is for a Street Beater.

The U2's will be in 8 Cubes Ported, Tuned to 30hz. Subs facing Up, Ports facing Back. 1 BXi2610d per Sub @ 1ohm.

The L7's will be in 1.8 Cubes each, Sealed, Box Design is a "V" Facing Forward, Firing into the Cabin. 1 BXi2610d on each Pair @ 1ohm.

What Combo would be Louder in Terms of a Street Beater?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If you want to be the best ...


DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA


Shut Em down :listenup:


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I've used DD in the past in my Personal Vehicles, and was beyond Impressed. This person just wants to keep it simple with "Off The Shelf" Brands.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Tune it high 40-50ish


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Nah, def. can't be that High. They want the Low Low Door Flexing Bass.


----------

